# Biggest tire to fit Synapse Carbon?



## jan_nikolajsen (Dec 25, 2009)

32? Anybody know?

Thanks!


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

jan_nikolajsen said:


> 32? Anybody know?
> 
> Thanks!


I don't know for sure but I'm thinking that 32's won't fit (they're huge). Maybe 28's will.


----------



## Jowan (Nov 24, 2002)

*28mm fits...*

My wife rides a Carbon Synapse (early model) to work, I've fitted it with Schwalbe Ultremo 28mm tires, works perfectly. 

Before you 28mm tires, check if the frame or the brakes are the limiting factor.


----------

